

Ask HN: What makes a blog(personal)a good blog? - anujkk

How do you differentiate between a good blog(that you like to follow) and one that isn't good enough? What kind of information you look after in a blog?<p>Also, what are your favorite blogs?
======
nfm
Unless you're a great writer, keep things short and snappy. It's really hard
to hold a reader's attention.

